# Out feed table



## sprucegum (Dec 12, 2020)

Slowly getting my new shop put together. My old out feed table would not have worked well in the new shop and it had seen plenty of us and abuse. The router insert is handy if I want to set up a extra router and the hole is placed to give me good access to the blade tilt wheel.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2020)

Isn't setting up shop fun. Took me forever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 12, 2020)

Dave, why did you run the dust collection to the front rather than behind the machine? Mine ran in front for awhile but I found it too much of a trip hazard and moved it.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 12, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Dave, why did you run the dust collection to the front rather than behind the machine? Mine ran in front for awhile but I found it too much of a trip hazard and moved it.


It's tucked in under pretty good the table and the unifence track overhang the front way more than the depth of the 4 " pipe and it's easy access if something plugs up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 12, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Isn't setting up shop fun. Took me forever!


I wast a lot of time trying to use what I have on hand to save money and trips to town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2020)

Congrats on getting your table saw all set up! For me, that is one piece of equipment that has to be up and running as soon as possible. I like your outfeed table behind the blade! I don't have enough room for that in my current shop in the garage, but want to down the road. Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 12, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats on getting your table saw all set up! For me, that is one piece of equipment that has to be up and running as soon as possible. I like your outfeed table behind the blade! I don't have enough room for that in my current shop in the garage, but want to down the road. Chuck


Thanks Chuck I occasionally get into projects that use a lot of sheet goods. To rip 4 x 8 sheets alone without a struggle requires a good table. The unifence is good for 32" if I clamp on a straight edge as a fence I can do about 46" on this table..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 12, 2020)

Dave, I never thought about extending my miter slots into my future out feed table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 12, 2020)

Kind of necessary. They don't need to be perfect, I made these a little wide because my miter guage has a t slot. I didn't need to go all the way to the end but I figured they would be easier to clean.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> I wast a lot of time trying to use what I have on hand to save money and trips to town


That's pretty much what I always do, lol.


Gdurfey said:


> Dave, I never thought about extending my miter slots into my future out feed table.


I did that on my out feed table, my grooves are wider that the slots on my table saw to allow room for sawdust to clear. They dont actually guide the sled but allow it to push past the edge of the saw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 12, 2020)

Dave, I really like the nice, wide open space that gives to put things/do work at. That space to the right can be a great place to stack some pieces when you're running multiple pieces through the saw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 13, 2020)

Sprung said:


> Dave, I really like the nice, wide open space that gives to put things/do work at. That space to the right can be a great place to stack some pieces when you're running multiple pieces through the saw.


A local cabinet shop has 2 TS's side by side that share a common table. One saw is a right tilt arbor the other left tilt. The whole setup must be around 8' sq. Just imagine how versital that would be. Of course their shop is several times bigger than mine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 13, 2020)

I've thought for a while that the two table saws put together setup could be really nice, if I only had the space to pull it off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 13, 2020)

I have a bosch contractor saw with a folding stalnd. My shop saw is rt tilt the bosch is left. Very handy to have both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

